# Is It Possible to Be Denied After a Waitlist?



## JoanCrawford (Apr 24, 2020)

I was waitlisted for Northwestern back in mid-March, and got an update to my application email in my inbox this morning. I was rejected? I've never heard of someone getting rejected off of a waitlist? I've already committed elsewhere, but I find it odd. Has this happened to anyone else in the program or other programs in the present or the past? 

I know the program is small, too--only 12 students, but there's a pandemic happening and Chicago is expected to reach its peak in May. There's still the very real possibility of people dropping out of the program because of unforeseen consequences. It's just an odd time to be culling the waitlist numbers, hahaha.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 24, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> I was waitlisted for Northwestern back in mid-March, and got an update to my application email in my inbox this morning. I was rejected? I've never heard of someone getting rejected off of a waitlist? I've already committed elsewhere, but I find it odd. Has this happened to anyone else in the program or other programs in the present or the past?
> 
> I know the program is small, too--only 12 students, but there's a pandemic happening and Chicago is expected to reach its peak in May. There's still the very real possibility of people dropping out of the program because of unforeseen consequences. It's just an odd time to be culling the waitlist numbers, hahaha.


I've never heard of it either. Strange.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Apr 27, 2020)

Chris W said:


> I've never heard of it either. Strange.



That really means something if you haven't seen anything like this before.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 27, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> That really means something if you haven't seen anything like this before.


Well I certainly don't remember it happening. Have you searched the past threads?


----------



## JoanCrawford (Apr 27, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Well I certainly don't remember it happening. Have you searched the past threads?



Yes, and also the internet/reddit. Nothing comes up for this sort of thing. I just figured that if I didn't get off the waitlist, there would have been no correspondence.


----------



## itsallhappening (Apr 27, 2020)

JoanCrawford said:


> Yes, and also the internet/reddit. Nothing comes up for this sort of thing. I just figured that if I didn't get off the waitlist, there would have been no correspondence.



I feel like they might reach out to say that they are no longer accepting anyone from the waitlist (especially if they don't have a set end date for it? I know USC's waitlist is "open until August"), but it does seem odd in light of everything currently going on...?


----------

